# Multiple tries needed to connect to internet



## shrimpman (Oct 27, 2007)

For the last several months my Windows XP computer has had problems connecting to the internet after cold boots, or coming out of hibernation or standby mode. Typically the first two attempts to log on are unsuccessful. The computer hangs while searching for the internet. After closing IE7 after unsucessful attempts, usually the second or third attempt to connect is successful. After that I can log off and log on again without a problem. My internet service provider is Comcast, and I am using a Scientific-Atlanta WebStar DPC2100 Cable Modem connected through a D-Link DI-624 router. I don't think the problem is with the modem or router because my Windows Vista laptop connects first time every time.

Any ideas how I can fix this problem?

Shrimpman


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Wired or wireless? Have you tried looking at the properties of the NIC in Device Manager and disabling any power saving options?


----------



## shrimpman (Oct 27, 2007)

Thanks for your help. My desktop is wired by ethernet cable to the router. My network adapter is an Intel Pro/100 VE, and I noticed the driver was dated 2003. So I updated the drivers. This gave me more configuration options than I had before. I disabled powersaving options for the computer so that it does not automatically turn off monitors and hard disks,or enter standby or hibernate automatically. In device manager for the network adaqpter I disabled the default condition which reduces link speed on standby. 

Unfortunately, none of this had any effect. After restarting the computer or putting it in standby mode and then restarting, it again takes me several tries (and tries my patience) to get an internet connection.

Shrimpman


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

The power saving option I was talking about was in Device Manger for the network controller, not the whole computer.

FWIW, hibernate is a very problematic feature in XP, and many people have issues with it. Standby isn't much better.


----------

